# Bột Diệp Lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Của Mỹ



## nnquynh (24/6/20)

*Bột Diệp Lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Của Mỹ*
Như chúng ta đã biết cơ thể thể mong muốn được trợ giúp đầy đủ dưỡng chất và cung cần đào thải đi độc tố tốt bên trong cơ thể. Theo một tìm hiểu đã chỉ ra rằng, chất diệp lục có có thể tư vấn thanh lọc cơ thể, đào thải các độc tố qua đường bài tiết, đồng thời góp phần cần thiết trong việc hình thành các cấu tạo của hồng hồng cầu.

*Bột diệp lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Của Mỹ* là loại thực phẩm chức năng được sản xuất trên khoa học tân tiến và phát triển của Mỹ. Sản phẩm được các nhà tìm hiểu ứng dụng những nguyên vật liệu thiên giúp bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng, chất diệp lục để cơ thể được khỏe mạnh. Sản phẩm này được bày bán và áp dụng vô cùng thận trọng tại 40 quốc gia trên thế giới.

_



_

_Bột diệp lục- biện pháp thanh lọc cơ thể an toàn_

các nhân viên hàng đầu tại Mỹ đã nghiên cứu ra loại công thức đặc trưng. Với các nguyên liệu chính từ thiên nhiên qua quy trình xử lý, kiểm định nghiêm ngặt đã tạo ra sản phẩm đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Sản phẩm đã được bộ y tế cấp phép vận dụng nên người dùng có thể an tâm về chất lượng.

Bột diệp lục này được chiết xuất chủ yếu từ cây cỏ linh lăng rất giàu chất dinh dưỡng, chất lượng cho sức khỏe. Bột Diệp Lục Cô Đặc Super Chlorophyll khác với các sản phẩm chất diệp lục khác trên thị trường do nó có bao gồm một nồng độ cao của chất diệp lục. Chất diệp lục là chất màu xanh của cây, nó là loại thực phẩm rất nhu cầu thiết yếu cần được bổ sung để cơ thể được khỏe mạnh.

Sản phẩm bột diệp lục này trợ giúp đa phần loại vitamin và các khoáng tố. bên cạnh đó sản phẩm còn có tác dụng làm mát, giải độc tố, chống viêm.. Rất hiệu quả. Được bài chế dưới dạng bột để pha rất dễ uống và dễ hấp thu.

*2. Ưu diểm của bột diệp lục Super Chlorophyll*
Có thể thấy được các lợi ích tuyệt vời của bột diệp lục là rất tốt nên được sử dụng lưu ý tại đa số quốc gia. một vài ưu điểm của sản phẩm này là:


Sản phẩm có thể hòa chung với nước hoặc nước hoa quả để dễ uống
Super Chlorophyll rất dễ chịu, dễ uống và hấp thụ vào cơ thể
Bột diệp lục có thành phần từ tự nhiên như cỏ thiên nhiên giàu vitamin, chất diệp lục và khoáng chất giúp thanh lọc cơ thể, tư vấn hệ tiêu hóa, nâng cao hệ miễn dịch... An toàn
Không chứa chất bảo quản, không có chất tạo màu
Sản phẩm có thể vận dụng cho rộng rãi đối tượng khác nhau
giá thành hợp lý với túi tiền của khá nhiều người.
_



_

_tư vấn những dưỡng chất chất lượng cho cơ thể_

*3. Thành phần chính của bột diệp lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Của Mỹ*
Trong sản phẩm không chứa các chất tạo màu, chất bảo quản, cồn hay chất tác động xấu nào. Thành phần hoàn toàn từ các nguyên liệu cây cỏ thiên nhiên nên đảm bảo an toàn cho người ứng dụng. Thành phần chính là: Diệp lục tố Chlorophyllin, Maltodextrin...

*4. Cách vận dụng Super Chlorophyll Powder*
Sản phẩm bột diệp lục được bào chế dưới dạng bột siêu vi, áp dụng để pha uống trực tiếp đến. bởi dạng bột nên sản phẩm rất nhanh hấp thu vào trong cơ thể để tiến hành những chức năng của mình. Bạn pha bột theo liều lượng lấy một muỗng nhỏ bột Super Chlorophyll vào 1 ly nước (240ml). sau đó bạn khuấy đều và áp dụng một lần/ngày.

*5. Đối tượng vận dụng bột diệp lục Super Chlorophyll*

Dùng cho tất cả mọi người để bổ sung dưỡng chất
Dùng cho nữ giới bị đau bụng chu kỳ kinh nguyệt
Dùng cho người có nếu về tiêu hóa như táo bón, tiêu chảy
Dùng cho người không mong muốn ăn rau quả, có hơi thở có mùi hôi...
*6. đánh giá bột diệp lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Health Supplement từ người dùng*
phần lớn các người tiêu dùng sử dụng qua sản phẩm đều rất Hài lòng về chất lượng, một vài Bật mí như sau:

Theo Hương Giang: _“ Mình hay bị đau bụng mỗi khi đến kinh nguyệt, sau khi ứng dụng bột diệp lục này mình thấy không còn xuất hiện cơn đau”._

Theo Hồng Quân: _“Tôi có xuất hiện mùi hôi cơ thể, Chính vì thế thường mất tự tin khi đứng cạnh mọi người. sau đó sắm bột diệp lục tại Dailyvita.vn và dùng không ngừng trong 2 tháng rồi thì tiếng mình đã lấy lại tự tin rồi, cảm ơn shop”._

_



_

_Super Chlorophyll tốt cho sức khỏe người tiêu dùng_

*7. chọn bột diệp lục Super Chlorophyll Powder xịn ở đâu*
Dailyvita.vn là đơn vị tư vấn bột diệp lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Health Supplement tốt chất lượng. Là một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp những loại thực phẩm chức năng hàng hiệu, sản phẩm có chứng nhận và được khách hàng tin dùng.

Đặt hàng online: Đặt qua trang wed của dailyvita.vn hoặc tìm trực tiếp đến tại:

HN: hãy vui lòng đặt hàng online hoặc qua hotline
TP. HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0942.666.300

*8. tư liệu bột diệp lục*
Xuất xứ: Mỹ

Hãng sản xuất: Unicity

Kiểu sản phẩm: 92 gam/ lọ

mức giá Bột diệp lục Unicity Super Chlorophyll Powder Health Supplement: 350.000 VND.

Giá 350.000 đ MUA NGAY

Nguồn: Bột Diệp Lục Cô Đặc Super Chlorophyll , Mỹ


----------

